# Canadian Rockies Trip in Jeopardy!



## beejaybeeohio (Sep 11, 2022)

We have 3 nights booked at Patricia Lake Bungalows in Jasper starting Saturday. There is a forest fire approaching the town and our stay may not be viable. From the 20-24 we are in Canmore before flying home from YYC on the 25th.

In the event Jasper is out of the question, does anyone have ideas for where else to spend the 3 nights scheduled there?


----------



## nomadio (Sep 11, 2022)

- Banff
- Lake Louise (Chateau, or Post Hotel)
- Kananaskis 
- Emerald Lake Lodge
- Baker Creek Mtn Resort
- Mount Engadine Lodge


----------



## sue1947 (Sep 11, 2022)

I read about the fire burning through the power lines and the subsequent request for people to stay away. 
Here's the Canada smoke forecast map:  smoke forecast

For now, I'd be looking at staying south:  spend those 3 days west of the divide at Radium Hot Springs/Fairmont etc where there are lots of timeshares OR Waterton Lakes NP.   At Waterton, I stayed at Bear Mountain Motel; basic but comfortable and clean.  Or extend your stay at Canmore for those extra nights.  3 nights there isn't really enough.


----------



## clipper (Sep 11, 2022)

We stayed at Bighorn Meadows Resort in Radium,BC.  It is located near the roundabout of Hwy 93 and Hwy 95.  Any direction you go, there were scenic views all around.  Families of Bighorn sheep were hanging around everyday in front of the Visitor Centre.


----------



## djyamyam (Sep 11, 2022)

beejaybeeohio said:


> We have 3 nights booked at Patricia Lake Bungalows in Jasper starting Saturday. There is a forest fire approaching the town and our stay may not be viable. From the 20-24 we are in Canmore before flying home from YYC on the 25th.
> 
> In the event Jasper is out of the question, does anyone have ideas for where else to spend the 3 nights scheduled there?



Here's the link to the Parks Canada website regarding the fire and can get daily updates: https://www.pc.gc.ca/en/pn-np/ab/jasper/visit/feu-alert-fire/feudeforet-wildfire

It was definitely smoky on the long weekend and with Jasper only having intermittent power due to the fire, you're better off changing plans. 

I'd totally give a second nod to the above suggestion of Emerald Lake Lodge but it's not cheap. Emerald Lake and Yoho national park are beautiful. You can probably get reasonable cost accommodations in Canmore so stay there the extra few days and use as your base to drive around to Yoho, Banff, Radium and Kananaskis area.


----------



## beejaybeeohio (Sep 11, 2022)

I spoke to our guide for a hike near Mt. Edith Cavell earlier today. She is optimistic that since Patricia Lake Bungalows and many restaurants in town have their own generators, we should be ok. She reports things have much improved over the last 24 hours. PLB will be dark from 11pm to 7am nightly as of their latest email from them. If we do end up cancelling PLB, I found a couple of possibilities on VRBO for near Yoho or we could add more time to our VRBO in Canmore that follows our Jasper stay.
In addition to our hike, we've booked a Planetarium experience and a Lake Maligne boat cruise. I will check the Pursuit website to see if those activities are still a go.


----------



## jabberwocky (Sep 11, 2022)

It’s improved, but it will take weeks to get the electrical grid fully back online and replace the lines that were downed. They’ve closed nearly all of the campgrounds about a month early given how extensive the damage is. I would look at an alternative if possible. 

The fire will probably not be as larger of a concern, but services will likely be at a very basic level and you’ll need to be sure to carry some cash. I know several people that were out in Jasper for a retreat over Labor Day weekend and got caught at a restaurant when the power went out to the town. Fortunately they had enough cash on them to settle the tabs as the card readers were knocked out.


----------



## beejaybeeohio (Sep 11, 2022)

Maligne Lake cruises are still running as they have independent power. I am thinking we will brave it and stay at PLB since we have a kitchen and can make our own meals with thoughtful grocery shopping in Kamloops which is our overnight stop from joining our friends at YVR who are disembarking an Alaska cruise. 
We've already had one adventure here at Raintree's Birch Bay Resort in WA with the fire alarm blaring after we were in our pj's Friday night. False alarm but had to evacuate into chilly temps for @30 minutes.


----------



## Soccer Canada (Sep 16, 2022)

Been cooler across the Province in the last few days. Looks like things are back on track



			https://www.cbc.ca/news/canada/edmonton/grid-power-restored-in-jasper-after-wildfire-damage-vistors-invited-back-1.6583072


----------



## geist1223 (Sep 16, 2022)

We drove from Canmore to Birch Bay last Sunday. Canada 1 was shut down to East Bound traffic starting about 20KM East of Hope. As we were driving West Bound on Canada 1 we could see the flames in the Brush and Trees along the East Bound Lanes. We watched a Helicopter dipping water from the Fraser River and dumping the water on the Fire. I assume it is now open.


----------



## goaliedave (Sep 16, 2022)

Wildfires are an annual hazard for travellers up here. I wouldn't worry about it or change your plans yet as a wildfire could start in your new choice. Good to get options' knowledge though.


----------



## beejaybeeohio (Sep 20, 2022)

We had a great time in Jasper! We are now in Canmore. In Jasper a few restaurants remained closed even though the power was fully restored when we arrived on Saturday evening. Hotel occupancy was down but even so, the town was humming with tourists like us!


----------



## geist1223 (Sep 21, 2022)

Glad you had a good time. We spent a week in Canmore earlier this month. It was our first trip there. We want to go back for 2 weeks but it will not work into our travel plans for 2 years.


----------



## nomadio (Sep 22, 2022)

Great news about your trip to Jasper. Hope you enjoy Canmore; any other Qs just ask.


----------



## Dori (Sep 22, 2022)

It was great that you were able to visit Jasper! Such a beautiful part of Canada!

Dori


----------

